# Outlook 2007 Whoops - I deleted an account from my mail profile - what to restore?



## LuckyEarly (Feb 4, 2009)

In adding a new account to my Outlook 2007 profile (default "Outlook"), I inadvertently deleted another of my email accounts and applied the changed before I realized it.

I am running Vista Ultimate. I have a full back-up of the system, but I do not have all of the email settings/passwords any more.

My question: what file/files should I restore from the back-up to restore the deleted email account to the profile?

Thanks!


----------



## RockLee (Dec 16, 2008)

I know where the .pst file is located that store all emails and folders

For Windows Vista the default is
C:\Users\%username%\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook\


----------

